# Face Architect Foundation



## alien21xx (Nov 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried this yet? I bought one on impulse recently, and the quality is really nice, but I don't know how to use it so as to "sculpt" my face, which is the main purpose of the foundation anyway.

If anyone's used it, please give some tips on how to maximize the features of this foundation.


----------



## ame (Jun 27, 2008)

I just ordered it yesterday with the F+F discount, I have no idea about the sculpting thing but I think it looks cool.


----------



## rosewitch2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_Has anyone tried this yet? I bought one on impulse recently, and the quality is really nice, but I don't know how to use it so as to "sculpt" my face, which is the main purpose of the foundation anyway.

If anyone's used it, please give some tips on how to maximize the features of this foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didn't know it is to sculpt face...i thought it was just a foundation (according to the discription) i have that foundation and i am loving it...i love love mostly all of shu urmura products...


----------



## ame (Jun 4, 2009)

Color was amazing. Coverage was like non-existant, and it didn't stay on very long, even over primer.


----------



## mufey (Oct 12, 2009)

*Face Architect shade guide?*

Hi girls, are there any shade conversion charts out there for Shu Uemura's Face Architect foundation? I'm a MAC NC40/2 and MUFE F&B in 34, wondering what my shade would be so I can buy it during the Sephora F&F online.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Face Architect shade guide?*

Don't know of any conversion guides. They don't have a lot of darker shades, either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the shades with the 3 as the 2nd number would work?


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think it actually sculpts anything. just marketing words. But I still think it is an amazing foundation...its the only one I use now.!


----------



## mirauk (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been using this stuff since it was released in the UK... and no it doesn't actually 'scuplt' but otherwise I love everything about it! Tis quite a heavy coverage, and stays put all day whilst I'm at work too


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

I just purchased this with my last Shu order.  Will report back my thoughts once I wear it a couple of times.


----------



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

I didn't know that it was supposed to 'scupt' anything. I love it, despite the fact that it's a cream and my skin is ridiculously oily. But if I prime the skin before using it... it stays put. I also use a dense, flat buffing brush to apply it. You can amp the coverage by buffing it in first, then going back over problem areas with just a teeny bit on a concealer brush. The color match is LOVELY. It's warm and wears beautifully.


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2010)

I have the liquid formula and am really liking it.  It has a nice buildable coverage and natural finish.  It lasted all day on my combo/oily skin.  Good stuff!


----------

